# Recommend me some songs that are not boring to play



## iddqd (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey folks,

i own a bass for some days now, but i just dunno what to play on it.
Kinda all the songs i play on guitar are boring on bass. Mudvayne got some pretty nice stuff, but most of it is still to hard for me. 

So, could you recommend some songs that are fun to play in an beginner/intermediate level? Or is there a similar thread (which i did not found)?

Any tipps are highly appreciated and a happy new year!


----------



## Murmel (Jan 2, 2011)

Since you didn't specify any particular genre I'm just gonna go ahead and post this.



Or, there's always Hysteria by Muse. It's not difficult, but sounds cool as fuck.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 2, 2011)

Origin, Viraemia, etc...


----------



## LordCashew (Jan 2, 2011)

Some good suggestions in this thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/124458-favorite-song-play-bass.html


----------



## iddqd (Jan 2, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Since you didn't specify any particular genre I'm just gonna go ahead and post this.
> 
> 
> 
> Or, there's always Hysteria by Muse. It's not difficult, but sounds cool as fuck.



I like those two!
Can you link tabs for the first one? I got sort of problems with copy and pasting this 




Stealthtastic said:


> Origin, Viraemia, etc...


Not boring for sure. But i'd prefer something with like 120bpm slower 



I'm not looking for any particular genre. Though, my favourite is slap bass stuff like Arusha Accord or Mudvayne - but i kinda suck at slapping right now. 

My reportoire contains right now some riffs of:
Meshuggah - Paralyzing Ignorance
Mudvayne - Dig
Some Doom Themes
Kansas - Carry on my Wayward Son
All That Remains - Air that i breathe
Sugarhill Gang - Rappers Delight
Threat Signal - Beginning of the End

Just to name a few and give you an idea of what i like.


----------



## iddqd (Jan 2, 2011)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Some good suggestions in this thread:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/124458-favorite-song-play-bass.html



Thanks


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 2, 2011)

Schism by tool was fun to play in my teens growing up. Most of tools basslines are pretty simple yet entertaining. 

Maybe some Rush like Dreamline/The Pass/Closer to the heart/Bravado for their simpler stuff. That stuff is pretty easy too.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 2, 2011)

As Blood Runs Black. Extremely generic metalcore that is fun to play.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 3, 2011)

Muse is full of them.

Hysteria
Stockholm Syndrome
Unnatural Selection

Also, Cake:

I Will Survive
The Distance
just about anything, really... their bassist is very "active" and has great groove.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes Tool has some fucking sick ass bass lines!


----------



## JamesM (Jan 3, 2011)

^+1


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 3, 2011)

Anything by the Chili Peppers is good (I prefer Knock Me Down for a cool groove)
Anything by Rancid. Awesome awesome bass lines.
Early Violent Femmes (Please Do Not Go)
Rush (duh I guess, but gotta list them!)
The Cure have some cool lines, too

None of those are metal, but when I was playing bass we did mostly alternative stuff.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 3, 2011)

Also this:


----------



## iddqd (Jan 3, 2011)

Some of this is really great! Thanks folks, you are awesome!

In the meantime i added this to my list:
Cloudkicker - Dysphoria
Entombed
Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 3, 2011)

Learn all of the tool you can. Try disposition and Intension for some fun with harmonics. Learn early Metallica too. When I started playing bass I learned the entire master of puppets album in a few weeks. Orion is particularly fun. I don't know what tunings you're comfortable playing in. I'd stay in E standard and Drop D for now. Try some trivium. Rain is a really fun song. It all depends on what you mean by fun though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 3, 2011)

Rage Against The Machine:
Bombtrack
Bullet In The Head
Bulls On Parade
Killing In the Name

Primus:
John The Fisherman
Damned Blue Collar Tweakers
Lacquer Head
My Name Is Mud

Creedence Clearwater Revival:
Down On The Corner

They're all pretty easy and really fun to chill and play.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 3, 2011)

If you're not good with slap 'n' pop, this is a good way to get into it.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 3, 2011)

Also, Know your Enemy is one of my favorite Rage songs. Lots of fun to play.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 3, 2011)

Opeth's slow songs and song sections are great to play on bass because the soulful feel in them. Such as Harvest.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 3, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


>





Big money, very nice choice. One of Rush's hardest basslines though


----------



## ry_z (Jan 4, 2011)

Obvious suggestion:



Anything DFA1979 ever did. It's not complicated, but it's so goddamn fun to play.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 4, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Big money, very nice choice. One of Rush's hardest basslines though



You're right.  I probably should have chosen some less challenging songs...







Pretty much anything by Cake really.


----------



## jymellis (Jan 4, 2011)

primus
chili peppers
les claypool and the flying frog brigade
stone temple pilots


----------



## C2Aye (Jan 4, 2011)

It is my opinion that regardless of what genre you intend to play, if you play bass you absolutely MUST have the groove. Playing funk music inherently instills the groove in you with time, unless you have an 'ethnic advantage' with regards to playing bass, as Marcus Miller certainly does.





Just something to get you started


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 4, 2011)

+1 for Marcus Miller!


----------



## JamesM (Jan 4, 2011)

+1 for groove.


----------



## Murmel (Jan 4, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Schism by tool was fun to play in my teens growing up. Most of tools basslines are pretty simple yet entertaining.


Simple? I find them hard as fuck.. Not so much the playing as the rhythms. 

I will see if I can get hold of the tabs for Kokoro No Nai Machi. They will come in Guitar Pro format though so you'll need either GP or Tuxguitar which is basically a free version of Guitar Pro.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 4, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Simple? I find them hard as fuck.. Not so much the playing as the rhythms.
> 
> I will see if I can get hold of the tabs for Kokoro No Nai Machi. They will come in Guitar Pro format though so you'll need either GP or Tuxguitar which is basically a free version of Guitar Pro.



Bass is my instrument, I flow carelessly on it. There wasn't any guitar pro in my teens either .


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 4, 2011)

More recommendations:

Rush - 2112
Rush - Closer to the Heart
Yes - Roundabout
Yes - Owner of a Lonely Heart

Classic and fucking awesome.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 4, 2011)

^^ Roundabout is a great one.


----------

